# Shimano Stradic 8000FI



## Redweiser (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone getting down hard (max drag) on aShimano Stradic 8000FI .. ? </DIV>


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Ihaven't personaly but if it is spooled right and you palm it and it is on the right rod , there shouldn't be many fish (while under the boat)you shouldn't be able to tame. Good luck


----------



## Redweiser (Jul 13, 2009)

> *Get'n Wade (7/22/2009)*Ihaven't personaly but if it is spooled right and you palm it and it is on the right rod , there shouldn't be many fish (while under the boat)you shouldn't be able to tame. Good luck


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>Why should you have to palm it if upgraded with carbontex drag washers to 35+ lbs?</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught a 25#king and a big bonita the other day with my 8000 loaded w/ 30lb braid. Put a lot of drag towards the end held up fine it seems. Are the carbon washers alot smoother? Where did you get them?


----------



## Hecklures' (Oct 21, 2007)

Have one spooled with 80lb braid and have hauled plenty of AJ's/Bonita/Kings/snapper/grouper and it makes life easy!!!!!!!

HECK LURES'


----------



## Redweiser (Jul 13, 2009)

> *Hecklures' (7/23/2009)*Have one spooled with 80lb braid and have hauled plenty of AJ's/Bonita/Kings/snapper/grouper and it makes life easy!!!!!!!
> 
> HECK LURES'


Thanks HECK ... that's the info I want to hear!!

<U>..............................................................................................................................</U>

Hey Ernie ... Thanks!</DIV>I haven't had a chance to put a good test on mine. I have one on a J&M Grafighter but haven't hooked up to astrong fish. My rod man and I are in the process of making an 8' two piece 20-40 Lamiglass for sails in Guatemala. I'm shooting for max drag .. line capacityand light weight .. the 8000 seems to be the best choice. </DIV></DIV>Thecarbon washers aresmoother and you pick up about 20-30 % more drag. You can use Smooth Drag(CA) or stock Penn washers, many areinterchangeable. Penn #6-7000 washers fit many Shimano spinning reels, just have to measure your washers.</DIV></DIV></DIV> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">*Penn Drag Washer Size List* </DIV></DIV></DIV>penn drag washer part # (price) / id x od x thickness in millimeters / reel 

#6-25 ($6.00) / hex 22.88 min, 26.07 max x 54.13 x 1.22 / 25 gls, shimano tld 15 

#6-49 ($1.00) / 10.55 x 28.67 x 0.95 / 49L super mariner 

#6-60 ($0.75) / 10.61 x 20.44 x 0.92 / long beach 60, 140 squidder 

#6-113 ($1.15) / 10.50 x 20.45 x 1.13 / senator 113 black 

#6-113h ($1.40) / 13.06 x 27.02 x 1.34 / senator 113h red, calcutta 250 

#6-114 ($1.15) / 15.16 x 24.25 x 1.23 / senator 114 black 

#6-115 ($1.50) / 14.82 x 29.54 x 1.33 / senator 114h red, 115 black 

#6-116 ($2.75) / 16.55 x 32.69 x 1.36 / senator 116 black 

#6-117 ($2.75)/ 16.58 x 38.64 x 1.18 / senator 117 black, 118 black 

#6-155 ($0.65) / 10.65 x 17.92 x 0.93 / 155 beachmaster 

#6-309 ($1.10) / 10.76 x 24.59 x 0.93 / 500 jigmaster, 975, calcutta 700 

#6-320 ($1.25) / 12.85 x 29.02 x 0.96 / 320 gti-gt2 

#6-320LD ($8.50) / hex 19.18 min, 20.71 max x 45.88 x 1.25 / 320 lever drag 

#6-525 ($1.50) / 10.55 x keyed 28.67 x 1.26 / graphite 525-535-545-555, 113hn 

#6-855 ($1.00) / 11.99 x 21.48 x 1.21 / 855 line counter 

#6-875 ($1.00) / 13.06 x 25.01 x 1.23 / 875 line counter 

#6-895 ($1.25) / 16.05 x 29.47 x 1.29 / 895 line counter 

#6-965 ($0.90) / 8.15 x 24.61 x 0.85 / 955-965, calcutta 400, trn100/200g 

#6B-965 ($1.00) / 15.24 x 24.30 x 0.93 / 955-965-975, calcutta 400, trn100/200g 

#6-975LD ($1.00) / 15.12 x keyed 38.25 x 1.08 / 975 lever drag 

#6-5600 ($2.90) / 14.60 x keyed 41.15 x 1.15 / 4600-5600 live liner 

*<U>#6-7000 ($1.75) / 5.08 x 21.54 x 1.14 / 7000 powergraph <<<<<</U>*

#56-440 ($1.50) / 8.88 x keyed 30.93 / 0.90 / 440 ss 

#56-710 ($0.90) / 7.92 x 14.68 x 1.22 / 710z spinfisher 

#56-4200 ($1.25) / 8.44 x keyed 26.29 x 0.95 / 4200 ss </DIV></DIV>


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Redweiser (7/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Get'n Wade (7/22/2009)*Ihaven't personaly but if it is spooled right and you palm it and it is on the right rod , there shouldn't be many fish (while under the boat)you shouldn't be able to tame. Good luck
> ...


You didn't say you had put new drags in it, I used to sell those and I know that the line capacity was small for a 8000 spinner. Thats all I was saying. peace out.


----------



## Redweiser (Jul 13, 2009)

> You didn't say you had put new drags in it, I used to sell those and I know that the line capacity was small for a 8000 spinner. Thats all I was saying. peace out.


A person should do what they're comfortable with, if you like to palm a spinning reel of thumb conventionals to get drag .. do it. I prefer upgrading drag washers or going to a stronger reel for that purpose.I've used PowerPro line for years with no problems but have now gone to 55 / 70 Samurai braid for this reel application ... about 400 yds 55 / 300 yds 70. I'mcomfortable with my testson this line.</DIV>


----------

